# Solved: Server 2003 Losing Authentication?



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have a user setup as an administrator (2-3 kinds of admin lol..) and usually that user account can access the server and folders fine. Today, twice the user's computer lost connection to the server. So if we go to run -> type in \\someserver\, we either get an error or we get a login dialog box that pops up. The problem 'fixes itself' after a while (or by logging out and in). Any ideas as to why this is happening? Thanks!


----------



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

I think I may have found the answer:

I had specified dns servers to use and that once I set it back to automatic, it worked fine.


----------

